# Scope of opportunities in Business Analytics/Intelligence??



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi - just wondering if any of you have any infor regarding the scope of business intelligence, analytics and reporting in the GCC job markets. I know the job market itself isn't great but what are the prospects of jobs in this particular area once the market gets better??

I'm asking because I'm considering a job that would require creating reports and analyzing data using BI software such as Cognos, SAS and Business Objects. 

As always, your thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you considering a job here? If so then the market is obviously OK cos they're hiring you!


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

haha... good point Andy and I appreciate your amazingly prompt response. The job is here, not there! I'm not there yet but am still planting the seeds, which is why I asked. If such an opportunity cannot lead to finding a related opportunity in the GCC, then for me it doesn't make sense to pursue. 

Your thoughts? 




Andy Capp said:


> Are you considering a job here? If so then the market is obviously OK cos they're hiring you!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well Business Objects and Cognos both have places here, as do Cisco, Oracle, Microsoft, HP and many many more. In my opinion you'd be better off working for one of those companies directly and getting a transfer....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

WannaGetOut said:


> business intelligence



I think that would be a good start.


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> I think that would be a good start.


Hey Rossi - how've you been?? Hope things are goin well for you. Did you find something that focuses more on your expertise? 

Thanks for the insight.


----------

